# Aale übers Wochenende hältern



## chko (17. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen wollte mal von euch wissen wie Ihr das so bewerkstelligt. 

Wir haben das Problem das wir meist Ansitze von Freitags bis Sonntags machen aber bei den Temperaturen im Sommer ist das für tote Fische ja nicht grad förderlich für gefangene Fische und da man im Fließgewässer keinen Setzkescher nutzen darf sind wir auf der Suche nach einer anderen Möglichkeit.

Da wir vorzugsweise auf Aal angeln hatten wir uns überlegt eine Kiste mit Wasser zu befüllen und diese mit einer Wasserpumpe auszustatten so das ständig frisches Flusswasser hinzugeführt wird. So könnte man die gefangenen Aale bis zur Heimreise lebendig hältern und dann zuhause oder vor Abreise Waidgerecht töten. Was mein Ihr zu dieser Idee?


----------



## Schneidi (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

also ich finde das jetzt nicht so toll. da wäre der setzkescher wohl noch weidgerechter. wie wärs wenn einer von euch einfach mal nach hause fährt die kurz verpackt und weider kommt oder ihr nehmt ne große kühlbox macht da 2 große eisblöcke rein und legt die da drauf?


----------



## Purist (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Deine Idee, chko, wäre dort wo ich angeln gehe verboten. Setzkescher m.E. nicht, der wäre wohl Mittel der Wahl. Ich würde aber eher heimfahren und ins TK-Fach favorisieren.


----------



## chko (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Also das der Setzkescher im Fießgewässer verboten ist weis ich ja aber es muss doch ne Möglichkeit geben das auch am Fluss irgendwie hin zu bekommen. Heim bringen ist so ne Sache da es 35 km einfacher Weg wäre. Somit würde sich das garnicht lohnen heim zu fahren und wieder zu kommen. Setzkescher verbot leuchtet mir auch ein im Fluss aber wenn man einen geeigneten Behälter nimt und diesen ständig mit frischem Flusswasser versorgt so das die Aale zwar ständig Frischwasser bekommen wie sie es im Setzkescher bekommen würden jedoch hat man dann den Vorteil das keine Ströhmung vorhanden ist sollte das eigentlich machbar sein. Wo kann man sich hinwenden um da klare Aussagen zu bekommen DSV???


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Klingt natürlich garnicht gut, aber ich kenne das Problem auch. Aale sind sehr robust und dürften das die paar Tage aushalten. Ich kenne das Problem, bei mir ist der Rhein auch 30 km entfernt und einfach mal heimfahren ist da oft nicht drin. Meistens verwerten wir die Fische direkt am Wasser aufm Grill. Ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht wie das die Gesetzeslage sieht mit dem Tagelange hältern. Ich persönlich würde es nicht riskieren. Aber wenn es nicht anders geht, kläre das lieber mal ab ob das irgendwie rechtlich verwerflich ist.


----------



## Schneidi (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

ich denke in so einer situation sollte nicht auf dem gesetz rumreiten. man sollte zum wohl des fisches diesen entweder zurücksetzen oder töten. lebendig hältern egal ob im setzkescher oder in einer wanne mit wasser und sauerstoff ist nicht das gelbe vom ei. wenn sich fahren nicht lohnt, dann würde ich das mit der kühlbox und den eisblöcken machen. diese sollten den fisch ausreichend kühlen.


----------



## gründler (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Das der Setzkescher im Fluß verboten ist stimmt so nicht.

Es müssen nur einige Sachen beachtet werden,und er muss am Gewässer erlaubt sein,aber ein generelles Verbot für Fließgewässer gibt es nicht.

Gibt ja genug Veranstaltungen Gebiete...etc. wo er im Fluß eingesetzt wird.





Ich hältere meine Aale immer,entweder im Setzi oder in einer Matjestonne (60liter) mit Pumpe vom Boot aus gibs nix besseres,getötet wird beim einpacken oder zuhause,machen hier im Norden (bei mir Umkreis) fast alle so.

#h


----------



## chko (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Das ist ja jetzt die Frage die ich mir stelle. Wenn man das mal so sieht einen Aal im See im Setzkescher zu hältern finde ich das verwerflicher als in einer Plastiktonne in der er sich nicht verletzen kann und da ja ständig frisches Wasser hinzu kommt bleibt die Temperatur und der Sauerstuffgehalt ja annähernt die gleiche wie im Fluss. Wir starten meistens so Freitag Abend und fahren meistens gegen Sonntag mittag bis Nachmittag nachhause somit würde eine Hälterung von maximal ca. 1,5-2 tagen infrage kommen vorrausgesetzt es beist ein Schlängler.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



> Ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht wie das die Gesetzeslage sieht mit dem Tagelange hältern.


Keine Ahnung wie die Gesetzeslage für einen deutschen Angeldepp aussieht?
In der Gastronomie habe ich gesehen wie Kanadische Aale auf Eis, in der Styroporbox, behandelt werden! Die sehen aus wie Tot und wenn sie ins Waschbecken gekippt werden,Wasser drauf, dann sind die wieder topfitt, frischer geht es nicht!Und dies, obwohl die mindestens 2-3 Tage so unterwegs sind!  
Der Koch sagte mir,dass geht bis zu einer Woche auf Eis und die Aale sind immer noch lebensfähig!
Warum also keine Box mit crushed Eis,die Aale da rein und am letzten Tag schlachten?

Jürgen


----------



## Ossipeter (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Weil das garantiert gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstösst! Lass dann noch petra deinen Beitrag lesen und schon gehts wieder los. 
http://www.uni-giessen.de/tierschutz/3244.htm
Gibt noch genügend Infos dazu:Gib das mal bei onkel google ein:
Das Hältern von Fischen


----------



## Schneidi (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Weil das garantiert gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstösst! Lass dann noch petra deinen Beitrag lesen und schon gehts wieder los.
> http://www.uni-giessen.de/tierschutz/3244.htm
> Gibt noch genügend Infos dazu:Gib das mal bei onkel google ein:
> Das Hältern von Fischen



:m #6


----------



## bubbka (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Ahoi! Hier ein  Link zum "Setzkescher-Streit".
http://www.anglerverein-hallstadt.de/pdf/Setzkescher.pdf

Bezieht sich auf das Tierschutzgesetz


----------



## Taxidermist (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



> Weil das garantiert gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstösst!


Du hast natürlich recht,ist auch schon ca.20 Jahre her, als ich diesen Vorgang in der Restaurantküche beobachten konnte!
Ich finde die Methode ok,weil der gesammte Stoffwechsel durch die Kälte auf minimal Funktion geht und Sauerstoffmangel haben Aale dann auch nicht, weil sie davon ja auch wesentlich weniger benötigen.
Aber richtig, wird wohl nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar sein?

Jürgen


----------



## bubbka (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Nachtrag:
"Wo steht, dass das Benutzen eines Setzkeschers verboten ist? 
Ausdrücklich ist die Benutzung des Setzkeschers nicht geregelt, es sei denn der Verein hat einen entsprechenden Text auf dem Erlaubnisschein abgedruckt. 
Der Verband muss jedoch jedem Angler empfehlen, die Entscheidung für den Setzkescher von einem "vernünftigen Grund" abhängig zu machen. Nach §1 des Tierschutzgesetzes ist dieser nämlich erforderlich, um einem Wirbeltier "Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden" zufügen zu dürfen. Ob die Hälterung von Fischen im Setzkescher diesem Tatbestand entspricht, wird leider von der Rechtsprechung unterschiedlich beurteilt und hängt u. a. von den Bedingungen der Hälterung, z. B. Größe und Beschaffenheit des Setzkeschers, Strömung, Dauer der Hälterung etc. ab."
Quelle:http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/topnav/faq.php


----------



## chko (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Also ich hab jetz tmal den hessichen fischereiverband angeschrieben mit der Hälterungslösung die ich beschrieben hatte mittels Behälter und extra Wasserpumpe. Mal sehen was die dazu sagen.


----------



## Jose (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



chko schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetz tmal den hessichen fischereiverband angeschrieben mit der Hälterungslösung die ich beschrieben hatte mittels Behälter und extra Wasserpumpe. Mal sehen was die dazu sagen.


glaube nicht, dass die damit was zu tun haben.
denke, problem liegt  im tierschutzgesetz

wenn, wie jürgen schreibt, aale auf eis tagelang überstehen - dann wäre doch, neben eis fürs bier, auch etwas eis für abgeschlagene aale durchaus brauchbar.

warum also hältern?
entweder releasen oder -  †  -


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Wir haben Aale auch teilweise mehr als einen Tag in einem Eimer mit Wasser und ohne Pumpe gehältert. Da waren wir aber noch sehr viel kleiner als jetzt. Ich würde einfach einen Eimer mit Wasse aus dem Gewässer nehmen, Aale rein und hin und wieder mal neues Wasser nehmen. Und dann den Eimer nicht grade in die Sonne stellen.


----------



## Jose (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

ok, geht. in den angeblich guten alten zeiten haben wir die in einen nassen 
jutesack (kartoffel-) gepackt. hätten so locker 3 tage gebraucht, das leben auszuhauchen. kann man machen, klar. aber: will man das und was sagt die heutige gesetzeslage dazu?

und wie fühlt man sich als waidgerechter angler dabei?


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Jose schrieb:


> und wie fühlt man sich als waidgerechter angler dabei?



Jeder hat wohl mal früher Sachen gemacht, wo man im nachhinein nicht stolz drauf ist. Aale über längeren Zeitraum hältern ist für mich nicht nötig.

Aber ernsthaft, wenn der TE einen großen Eimer (oder Tonne) ordentlich mit Wasser füllt (muss ja am Wasser nicht bewegt werden) und die Aale dort hältert, dann ist das im Vergleich zu Hühnern aus Legebatterien, Tausende KM lange Schweinetransporte wegen EU Subventionen usw. ein 5 Sterne Hotel für Aale.


----------



## feko (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Ich würd die AAle einfach zurück setzen-und wenn sich abzeichnet das man heimfährt,
und das Glück hat noch welche zu kriegen,die dann töten,und mitnehmen
vg


----------



## x2it (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wir haben Aale auch teilweise mehr als einen Tag in einem Eimer mit Wasser und ohne Pumpe gehältert. Da waren wir aber noch sehr viel kleiner als jetzt. Ich würde einfach einen Eimer mit Wasse aus dem Gewässer nehmen, Aale rein und hin und wieder mal neues Wasser nehmen. Und dann den Eimer nicht grade in die Sonne stellen.



Ja genau so haben hätten wir das auch gemacht  Ist ja auch Ideal ich mal ok wenn's es nicht zuuu lange ist!


----------



## Purist (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Aber ernsthaft, wenn der TE einen großen Eimer (oder Tonne) ordentlich mit Wasser füllt (muss ja am Wasser nicht bewegt werden) und die Aale dort hältert, dann ist das im Vergleich zu Hühnern aus Legebatterien, Tausende KM lange Schweinetransporte wegen EU Subventionen usw. ein 5 Sterne Hotel für Aale.



Die EU subventioniert genauso wie der deutsche Staat und sogar Stromkunden die industrielle Tiermast in Deutschland. Dass für Tiere in solchen Betrieben gerne das Tierschutzgesetz gedehnt oder ausgehebelt wird, muss uns Hobbyangler doch nicht interessieren. 

Die Frage ist, ob man aus Bequemlichkeit Fische überhaupt hältern muss, ob man sich an gesetzliche Regelungen hält (Setzkeschererlaubnis) oder sie mal eben illegal in eine Kiste steckt, nur weil einem das private Campingvergnügen noch etwas wichtiger ist, wie ein möglichst frischer Fisch zum Verzehr und wesentlich wichtiger, als ein würdiger Umgang mit dem Tier. 

Bei all dem ist auch nebensächlich, wie gut sich Aale wie am Leben halten. Wenn ein paar tiefer geschluckt haben, wird das eine blutige Suppe, die dann, bei sommerlichen Temperaturen, vor sich hintrieft, in dem die Fische "frisch bleiben" dürfen.


----------



## ursel_01 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Jeder hat wohl mal früher Sachen gemacht, wo man im nachhinein nicht stolz drauf ist. Aale über längeren Zeitraum hältern ist für mich nicht nötig.
> 
> Aber ernsthaft, wenn der TE einen großen Eimer (oder Tonne) ordentlich mit Wasser füllt (muss ja am Wasser nicht bewegt werden) und die Aale dort hältert, dann ist das im Vergleich zu Hühnern aus Legebatterien, Tausende KM lange Schweinetransporte wegen EU Subventionen usw. ein 5 Sterne Hotel für Aale.




Aber ernsthaft, wenn der TE einen großen Eimer (oder Tonne) ordentlich mit Wasser füllt,ist und bleibt das illegal und, viel wichtiger, Tierquälerei.Und weil Andere irgendwelche Hühner sonst wo hinstecken, legitimiert das noch lange nicht dazu den gleichen Fehler zu machen.Jemand der sich ersterer Problematik bewusst ist und die Tiere aus Massenproduktionen erwähnt, sollte doch erst recht anders handeln, oder??
Ist vielleicht nervig, aber die Aale sollten abgeschlagen und nach Hause gebracht werden.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## bubbka (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Falls du dich (auch wenn der LFV grünes Licht gibt)für das Hältern entscheidest, lass dich jedenfalls nicht erwischen. Das kann nur Probleme geben, da einfach nicht waidgerecht.

Selbst wenn ein Setzkescher die empfohlene Größe hat, so wird spätestens das Halten über 1,5 Tage gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen. Analog kann für den Eimer eigentlich auch nichts anderes gelten.

Wie gesehen ist die Rechtsprechung ja nicht einheitlich und wenn es schlimmstenfalls angezeigt wird, heißt es munter Tatbestände auslegen und Urteile würfeln.


----------



## murmeli1965 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Warum sollte eine Wassertonne für den Aal eine Qual sein?
Womöglich noch mit Sauerstoffpumpe?

Gruß Oldi


----------



## bubbka (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Naja wir sind immernoch Sportangler. Es ist nunmal vorgeschrieben, dass Fische gelandet und schnellstmöglich waidgerecht zu töten sind. Ob es tatsächlich eine Qual für die Aale ist in der Tonne zu schwimmen glaube ich auch nicht, rechtlich dürfte es aber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit problematisch sein. Stichwort schnellstmöglich töten etc. Und wer hat Bock im ungünstigsten Fall seinen Angelausflug mit Ärger zu beenden.

Aber wenn kein Fischereiaufseher, WaSchuPo oder PETA vorbeikommt und Lust auf Krawall hat, auf eigene Gefahr


----------



## Revilo62 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Ich würde die Aalesofort töten und ausnehmen, in eine Kühlbox ist heute ein ding mehr, entsprechend Akkus mit rein, da passiert garnix.
Aber ... in denmeisten Gewässern gibt es entweder ein Fangverbot oder zumindest eine Fangbeschränkung pro Angeltag.
Was machst Du, wenn Du jeden Tag die geregelte Menge Aal gefangen hast und am Sonntagmorgen kommt die Fischereiaufsicht und willden Fang sehen, wie willst Du beweisen, dass das der Fang der letzten 2 Nächte ist ?
Die Beweislast liegt bei Dir, die Fischereiaufsicht stellt nur fest, da liegen mehr Fische drin. |bigeyes
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Die Aale sollte man gleich töten und in die Kühlbox machen. Wenn man ausreichend Eis reinpackt hält das schon ne Zeit lang.  Ist auch am waidgerechtesten. Mir persönlich ist auch kein Gewässer bekannt, wo das Hältern geduldet wird.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Zitat Ossipeter:



> Lass dann noch petra deinen Beitrag lesen und schon gehts wieder los.



Zitat bubbka:



> oder PETA vorbeikommt und Lust auf Krawall hat, auf eigene Gefahr



Ich glaub hier werden so langsam einige paranoid!
Diese andauernden Verweise auf den möglichen Angstgegner sind lächerlich, oder bubbka, wann ist denn Petra zu letzt "vorbeigekommen"?
Und außerdem hört mal mit der dauernden Nennung des korrekten Namens dieses Veg-fascho-Clubs auf. Ihr pusht die nur auf den Suchmaschinen!

Jürgen


----------



## bubbka (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

In meiner Auflistung derer, die im ungünstigsten Fall Stunk machen würden, war PETA jetzt ja wohl offensichtlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint...;+#c

Und das " petra" meines Vorposters ebenfalls....


----------



## Purist (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Peta ist doch schnurzegal, hier geht es um Gesetz und Recht. Wer sich schon daran nicht hält, Tierquälerei ist schließlich kein Kavaliersdelikt, kann auch gleich Schwarzangeln gehen und dabei verbotene Fangmethoden nutzen.


----------



## ursel_01 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

So siehts aus.Echt unfassbar, wie manche mit der ihnen übertragenen Verantwortung (gg.über Tieren) umzugehen scheinen......

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wir haben Aale auch teilweise mehr als einen Tag in einem Eimer mit Wasser und ohne Pumpe gehältert. Da waren wir aber noch sehr viel kleiner als jetzt. Ich würde einfach einen Eimer mit Wasse aus dem Gewässer nehmen, Aale rein und hin und wieder mal neues Wasser nehmen. Und dann den Eimer nicht grade in die Sonne stellen.



Eimer ja, Wasser nein! 
In 'nem Eimer mit Wasser verrecken die Aale iwann an ihren eigenen "Ausscheidungen". Die Aale kommen in 'nem Eimer an einen kühlen, schattigen Platz, bisschen feuchtes Gras o.ä. darüber und halten sich darin paar Tage. Der Aal verschließt seine ohnehin nur sehr kleinen Kiemenöffnungen, stellt auf Hautatmung um und alles ist schön...#h 

Wer Lebensmittel händelt, sollte mit der ihm dadurch übertragenen Verantwortung umzugehen wissen!|znaika:


----------



## daci7 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Eimer ja, Wasser nein!
> In 'nem Eimer mit Wasser verrecken die Aale iwann an ihren eigenen "Ausscheidungen". Die Aale kommen in 'nem Eimer an einen kühlen, schattigen Platz, bisschen feuchtes Gras o.ä. darüber und halten sich darin paar Tage. Der Aal verschließt seine ohnehin nur sehr kleinen Kiemenöffnungen, stellt auf Hautatmung um und alles ist schön...#h
> 
> Wer Lebensmittel händelt, sollte mit der ihm dadurch übertragenen Verantwortung umzugehen wissen!|znaika:


So ist das.

OT @ Sten: ich hab btw meinen Bericht über Marokko fertig - ist in Angeln weltweit zu finden, also nunmehr nüscht zu meckern hoffe ich ;P


----------



## kati48268 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Eimer ja, Wasser nein!
> In 'nem Eimer mit Wasser verrecken die Aale iwann an ihren eigenen "Ausscheidungen". Die Aale kommen in 'nem Eimer an einen kühlen, schattigen Platz, bisschen feuchtes Gras o.ä. darüber und halten sich darin paar Tage. Der Aal verschließt seine ohnehin nur sehr kleinen Kiemenöffnungen, stellt auf Hautatmung um und alles ist schön...#h


So schaut's aus.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Moin,

Unabhängig von der Gesetzeslage , die mir in der Situation eh Latte wäre....

- Setzkescher in vernünftiger Größe - den voll entfaltet und gespannt komplett im "tiefen" Wasser außer Sichtweite versenkt - reicht vollkommen.Dazu noch im Fließgewässer , ich seh da kein Problem.


----------



## chko (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Also das mit der Nachweis Pflicht fals eine Fangbeschränkung besteht pro Tag ist ganz einfach zu handhaben. Einfach jeden gefangenen Fisch den man behalten möchten sofort ins Fangbuch eintragen somit hat ein Kontrolleur wohl schlechte Karten um euch was an zu hängen. Warte noch auf Antwort von Verband.


----------



## murmeli1965 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Ich merke schon,
die gesetzestreuen deutschen Bürger haben auch bei der Anglerschaft das Gehirn ausgeschaltet.
Schade drum.
Hauptsache nach Gesetz und Ordnung, paranoide Angst vor Umwelt-, Tier- und Naturschützern.
Einfach mal den gesunden Menschenverstand einschalten und danach handeln.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Andere Idee: 25 Euro investieren (+5 Euro für Spände und Spiritus), einen Tischräucherofen mit ans Wasser nehmen und vor Ort verarbeiten.


----------



## antonio (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Aalesofort töten und ausnehmen, in eine Kühlbox ist heute ein ding mehr, entsprechend Akkus mit rein, da passiert garnix.
> Aber ... in denmeisten Gewässern gibt es entweder ein Fangverbot oder zumindest eine Fangbeschränkung pro Angeltag.
> Was machst Du, wenn Du jeden Tag die geregelte Menge Aal gefangen hast und am Sonntagmorgen kommt die Fischereiaufsicht und willden Fang sehen, wie willst Du beweisen, dass das der Fang der letzten 2 Nächte ist ?
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



bubbka schrieb:


> Naja wir sind immernoch Sportangler.
> 
> wer ist wir? ich bin zum beispiel angler.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## bubbka (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Dann bist du ja ne richtig coole Sau antonio, wenn du Angler und kein Sportangler bist. Glückwunsch. Und Anarchist auch noch. Doppelglückwunsch.

Durch das Verhalten mancher Leute hier im Forum wundert man sich nicht, warum Angler keinen sonderlich guten Ruf genießen.


----------



## antonio (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

was hast du denn geraucht?
was ist denn dein sportgerät? der fisch?
leute, leute laßt doch mal die kirche im dorf.
welches verhalten wirfst du mir denn vor?

dein gerede ist doch scheinheilig, waidgerechtigkeit und tierschutzgedöns und dann bist du sportangler.|kopfkrat

die meisten leute interessiert angeln gar nicht und bei denen haben wir auch keinen schlechten ruf.
der angebliche schlechte ruf existiert doch nur in den köpfen, von (sport)"anglern" die andere permanent missionieren wollen.

antonio


----------



## mabo1992 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Aalesofort töten und ausnehmen, in eine Kühlbox ist heute ein ding mehr, entsprechend Akkus mit rein, da passiert garnix.
> Aber ... in denmeisten Gewässern gibt es entweder ein Fangverbot oder zumindest eine Fangbeschränkung pro Angeltag.
> Was machst Du, wenn Du jeden Tag die geregelte Menge Aal gefangen hast und am Sonntagmorgen kommt die Fischereiaufsicht und willden Fang sehen, wie willst Du beweisen, dass das der Fang der letzten 2 Nächte ist ?
> Die Beweislast liegt bei Dir, die Fischereiaufsicht stellt nur fest, da liegen mehr Fische drin. |bigeyes
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


 

Wenn er 6 Aale gefangen hat, muss er garantiert den Aufseher nicht beweisen wann er welchen Aal gefangen hat. Dann zählt nur 3 Angeltage--> 2 Aale pro Tag--> max 6 Aale die er nehmen darf. Dann muss ja der Fischereiaufseher beweisen das er sie gestern Nacht gefangen hat. Oder soll ich mich rechtfertigen wenn mir was unterstellt wird? Glaube nicht, wer mich Anzeigen will wegen einer Straftat, der soll mir das auch beweisen können das ich so gehandelt habe und nicht umgekehrt.Das soll aber nicht heißen, das ich so handeln würde, ist die Fangbegrenzung erreicht gehts ab nach Hause und gut ist!

@Antonio:

Eintragen alles gut und schön, aber wenn ich jeden Tag eintrage und Samstag Nacht 6 Aale fange könnte ich die genauso gut aufteilen, heisst Freitag 2, Samstag 2 und die anderen beiden bissen natürlich nach null Uhr. Sehr schön, jeden Tag das Fanglimit eingehalten, aber auf welche Art und Weise dürfte es keine 2 Meinungen geben. Das ist dann ein Argument was der Aufseher nennen könnte, aber die Meinung habe ich über diesen Absatz geschrieben.


|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Die Beweislast liegt bei Dir, die Fischereiaufsicht stellt nur fest, da liegen mehr Fische drin. |bigeyes



Wo lebst du denn?

In Deutschland muß immer noch die Strafverfolgungsbehörde meine Schuld und nicht ich meine Unschuld beweisen!


----------



## bubbka (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Der Begriff Angelsport ist auch gaaarnicht gebräuchlich. Ich ziehe mich zurück, gegen Dummheit kommt man nicht an.


----------



## Jose (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



mabo1992 schrieb:


> Wenn er 6 Aale gefangen hat, muss er garantiert den Aufseher nicht beweisen wann er welchen Aal gefangen hat. Dann zählt nur 3 Angeltage--> 2 Aale pro Tag--> max 6 Aale die er nehmen darf. Dann muss ja der Fischereiaufseher beweisen das er sie gestern Nacht gefangen hat.



so einfach ist manch gemüt...

ich hatte schon mal was ähnliches gefragt:

beispiel: ich fang 3 zander am nrw-rhein, geh dann in den honnefer hafen, meine drei "rhein"-zander im sack, im hafen fang ich nix - krieg aber trotzdem 'ne anzeige, weil ich dort nur 1 PRO TAG entnehmen darf. interessiert den aufseher (zu recht) nicht. ansage der fischereirechteinhaber: 'pack die vorher ins auto...'


war ein beispiel - aber: wenn 2 aale PRO TAG erlaubt sind, dann sinds eben nur 2 aale pro tag und nur numerisch 6 in drei tagen, aber keine 6 an einem tag im sack.
PRO TAG!   oder will ernsthaft jemand einem aufseher verkaufen wollen, dass die z.b. 24 aale im zweiwöchigen urlaub gefangen wurden?


----------



## angler1996 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

auch wenn Sten recht hat,

habt ihr kein Fangbuch|kopfkrat ( manchmal läßtig hier hilfreich)
Datum einschreiben , Anzahl /Größe/ Gewicht der gefangenen Fische- mehr Beweis geht nicht.
Gruß A.


----------



## ha.jo (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



> murmeli1965
> Einfach mal den gesunden Menschenverstand einschalten und danach handeln.
> 
> Gruß Oldi



Definiere den "gesunden Menschenverstand" !
Berufen auf "diesen" hat sich immer schon die Menscheit,leider weniger "Gesund oder mit Verstand",verhalten.
Sieht beim Thema Angeln nicht anders aus.
Der gesunde Menschenverstand ist häufig nicht weit verbreitet.


----------



## chko (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Das wird hier langsam ganz schön überzogen. Fakt ist bei uns hier am Main gibt es keine Fangbegrenzung für Aal also kann ich 100 Aale am Tag fangen und mitnehmen solange Sie ihr Mindestmaß erreicht haben ob das aus Naturschutz Sicht sinnvoll ist steht auf nem anderen Papier.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Man muss das so machen wie die Autofahrer in Russland, welche alle Kameras an ihren Autos haben und permanent aufnehmen.

Die Idee zur Lösung des Problems kommt aus der Profi Blinker Video Reihe.
Das Fischende Auge!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34BBPodYrGo

Immer alles Aufnehmen und wenn ein Aufseher zur Tat schreiten will, dann soll er sich erst einmal 72 Stunden Videomaterial anschauen und kann sich selbst davon überzeugen, das alles rechtens abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Purist (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Hauptsache nach Gesetz und Ordnung, paranoide Angst vor Umwelt-, Tier- und Naturschützern.
> Einfach mal den gesunden Menschenverstand einschalten und danach handeln.



Darum geht es doch überhaupt nicht, "Angst vor Naturschützern" oder die Gesetze. Mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir, wie ich mit einem Tier umzugehen habe, weil man durch den in der Lage ist, sich in ein Tier, wenigstens etwas, hineinversetzen zu können. Gerade an warmen Sommertagen hilft da weder der Eimer mit Wasser, der Eisblock oder der Eimer ohne Wasser. 
Das einzig gerade noch Vernünftige wäre der kurzzeitige Setzkescher, auch um den Aal anschließend nicht halb totgequält (im Blut und Schleim von sich und seiner Artgenossen) schlachten zu müssen. Bei Säugetieren spricht man da schnell von Streß, was die Fleischqualität negativ beeinflussen soll.


----------



## antonio (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



mabo1992 schrieb:


> Wenn er 6 Aale gefangen hat, muss er garantiert den Aufseher nicht beweisen wann er welchen Aal gefangen hat. Dann zählt nur 3 Angeltage--> 2 Aale pro Tag--> max 6 Aale die er nehmen darf. Dann muss ja der Fischereiaufseher beweisen das er sie gestern Nacht gefangen hat. Oder soll ich mich rechtfertigen wenn mir was unterstellt wird? Glaube nicht, wer mich Anzeigen will wegen einer Straftat, der soll mir das auch beweisen können das ich so gehandelt habe und nicht umgekehrt.Das soll aber nicht heißen, das ich so handeln würde, ist die Fangbegrenzung erreicht gehts ab nach Hause und gut ist!
> 
> @Antonio:
> 
> ...



jup könntest du geht aber nur wenn am vortag nicht kontrolliert wurde.
was 100%iges gibt es sowieso nicht wie im restlichen leben überall.
es wird immer irgendwelche schlupflochsucher etc geben.

antonio


----------



## magi (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass 35 km pro Strecke, um ggf. gefangenen Fisch nach Hause zu bringen und zwischenzeitlich auch mal zu duschen bzw. die Klamotten zu wechseln (auch das kann man als Form des Umweltschutzes sehen) kein "Ding der Unmöglichkeit" sind: Wie kommt man auf die Idee seinen Fang 3 Tage lebend zu hältern?


----------



## Taxidermist (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



> Wie kommt man auf die Idee seinen 3 Tage lebend zu hältern?


@magi, du bist sicher auch "Sportangler"?
Das macht jeder Berufsfischer auch und zwar nicht nur drei Tage lang, dass können auch Wochen sein!
Ich finde bei den ganzen Tierschutzatitüden, die hier so einige an den Tag legen,sollten sie mal darüber nachdenken, ob dass in Ordnung ist die Fische mit ihren Haken zu belästigen!
Ich habe früher,wenn ich ohne Fahrzeug an meinem Gewässer war, auch Fische mal ein WE gehältert, dass ist überhaupt kein Problem und ich glaube nicht, dass sie dadurch in unzumutbarer Weise gequält werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Eimer ja, Wasser nein!
> In 'nem Eimer mit Wasser verrecken die Aale iwann an ihren eigenen "Ausscheidungen". Die Aale kommen in 'nem Eimer an einen kühlen, schattigen Platz, bisschen feuchtes Gras o.ä. darüber und halten sich darin paar Tage. Der Aal verschließt seine ohnehin nur sehr kleinen Kiemenöffnungen, stellt auf Hautatmung um und alles ist schön...#h
> 
> Wer Lebensmittel händelt, sollte mit der ihm dadurch übertragenen Verantwortung umzugehen wissen!|znaika:



Kurze Nachfrage:

Ging dies aber nicht bis zu einer Umgebungstemperatur von 15°C?

Desweiteren aber auch nicht vollständig. Beim Aal werden nur ca. 30% des Bedarfs darüber abgedeckt.
Ob dies dann für 3 Tage ausreicht?


----------



## Sharpo (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wo lebst du denn?
> 
> In Deutschland muß immer noch die Strafverfolgungsbehörde meine Schuld und nicht ich meine Unschuld beweisen!



Das Problem werden nicht unbedingt die staatl. Behörden sein. Sondern der LFV oder auch Angelverein, der dem Angler womöglich die Angelerlaubnis entzieht.
Und dagegen kann man "kaum" etwas unternehmen.

Ich würde den Fisch, in die gute Kühlbox ins Auto verfrachten. 
Oder mir einen Gaskühlschrank besorgen.  

Fakt ist einfach. Da ist mehr Fisch im "Eimer" als ich theoretisch an einem Tag angeln darf.
Der Aufseher kann nicht wissen wann ich diesen gefangen habe.
Ich könnte diesen sogar von zu Hause mitgebracht habe um den Abends zu grillen.

Ich denke da wird man als Angler sehr schlechte Karten haben.
Und dies mit Recht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kurze Nachfrage:
> 
> Ging dies aber nicht bis zu einer Umgebungstemperatur von 15°C?
> 
> ...



Was glaubst du, wie hoch der Sauerstoffbedarf eines Aals ist, der gemütlich in seinem Eimer liegt?



Siehe auch hier:




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie die Gesetzeslage für einen deutschen Angeldepp aussieht?
> In der Gastronomie habe ich gesehen wie Kanadische Aale auf Eis, in der Styroporbox, behandelt werden! Die sehen aus wie Tot und wenn sie ins Waschbecken gekippt werden,Wasser drauf, dann sind die wieder topfitt, frischer geht es nicht!Und dies, obwohl die mindestens 2-3 Tage so unterwegs sind!
> Der Koch sagte mir,dass geht bis zu einer Woche auf Eis und die Aale sind immer noch lebensfähig!
> Warum also keine Box mit crushed Eis,die Aale da rein und am letzten Tag schlachten?
> ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Problem werden nicht unbedingt die staatl. Behörden sein. Sondern der LFV oder auch Angelverein, der dem Angler womöglich die Angelerlaubnis entzieht.
> Und dagegen kann man "kaum" etwas unternehmen.



Auch der Landesverband kann nich willkürlich etwas entscheiden bzw. Beschuldigte in die Beweislast nehmen.

Bei uns ist die Sache durch das Fangbuch entsprechend geregelt. Wenn da sechs Aale auf's Wochenende verteilt eingetragen sind, gibt es nichts zu deuteln.


----------



## Sharpo (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Sten ich bin kein Tierbiologe.

Keine Ahnung.

ich weiss auch nicht ob dies mit unseren Gesetzen und Verordnungen konform läuft so mit den Aalen zu verfahren.

Ich töte diesen und pack den in die Kühlbox.
Und wenn man eine gute Kühlbox hat, diese gut mit Eis gefüllt ist und nicht gerade in der prallen Sonne steht, funktioniert das auch ziemlich gut über zwei oder 2,5 Tage.


----------



## magi (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

@taxidermist

Ich denke das Wort Freizeitfischer, der dies als Hobby betreibt und nicht davon nicht leben muss trifft es eher. Und ich denke zumindest in diesem Punkt sind wir gleicher Meinung bzw. spielen wir in der gleichen Manschaft, oder? Das es für die Berufsfischerei bzw. kommerzielle Massenhaltung von Nutztieren andere Regeln gibt, die wesentlich "mehr" erlauben steht außer Frage! Was mir aber wirklich auf die Nerven geht ist dieses Schwarz-Weiß-Denken mancher hier. Warum sind manche nicht in der Lage mal differenziert zu diskutieren. Man geht seinem Hobby nach und wenn man was fängt versorgt man den Fisch umgehend bzw. behandelt ihn so schonend wie möglich. Wo ist da der Widerspruch zum Angeln an sich?


----------



## Syntac (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @magi, du bist sicher auch "Sportangler"?
> Das macht jeder Berufsfischer auch und zwar nicht nur drei Tage lang, dass können auch Wochen sein!
> Ich finde bei den ganzen Tierschutzatitüden, die hier so einige an den Tag legen,sollten sie mal darüber nachdenken, ob dass in Ordnung ist die Fische mit ihren Haken zu belästigen!
> Ich habe früher,wenn ich ohne Fahrzeug an meinem Gewässer war, auch Fische mal ein WE gehältert, dass ist überhaupt kein Problem und ich glaube nicht, dass sie dadurch in unzumutbarer Weise gequält werden!
> ...



|good:


----------



## Sharpo (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Auch der Landesverband kann nich willkürlich etwas entscheiden bzw. Beschuldigte in die Beweislast nehmen.
> 
> Bei uns ist die Sache durch das Fangbuch entsprechend geregelt. Wenn da sechs Aale auf's Wochenende verteilt eingetragen sind, gibt es nichts zu deuteln.



Da wäre ich mir nicht sicher.

Aber evtl. kann sich zu dieser Problematik auch mal ein Aufseher äussern.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sten ich bin kein Tierbiologe.
> 
> Keine Ahnung.
> 
> ...



Du bist eben ein vorbildlicher und gesetzestreuer Sportsmann!#h


----------



## bubbka (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



magi schrieb:


> @taxidermist
> 
> Ich denke das Wort Freizeitfischer, der dies als Hobby betreibt und nicht davon nicht leben muss trifft es eher. Und ich denke zumindest in diesem Punkt sind wir gleicher Meinung bzw. spielen wir in der gleichen Manschaft, oder? Das es für die Berufsfischerei bzw. kommerzielle Massenhaltung von Nutztieren andere Regeln gibt, die wesentlich "mehr" erlauben steht außer Frage! Was mir aber wirklich auf die Nerven geht ist dieses Schwarz-Weiß-Denken mancher hier. Warum sind manche nicht in der Lage mal differenziert zu diskutieren. Man geht seinem Hobby nach und wenn man was fängt versorgt man den Fisch umgehend bzw. behandelt ihn so schonend wie möglich. Wo ist da der Widerspruch zum Angeln an sich?



|good:


----------



## Taxidermist (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

@bubbka, da ist er ja wieder,der wahre Sportangler!
Wenn du es nicht mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst, Fische ein paar
Tage zu hältern, warum lässt du die armen Tiere nicht gleich ganz in Ruhe?

Wohlgemerkt es geht nicht darum Fische (Aale) unnötig zu quälen, sondern sie nur über ein We zu hältern und dass soll für Fische nicht zumutbar sein?
Rufst du denn den Tierarzt, wenn du z.B. einen zu tief geschluckten Haken entfernen willst? 
Ich versehe das Gezaudere nicht, warum geht ihr überhaupt angeln,wenn ihr das mit eurem Gewissen nicht auf die Reihe kriegt,einem Fisch auch mal Ungemach zu bereiten?

Jürgen


----------



## Windelwilli (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @bubbka, da ist er ja wieder,der wahre Sportangler!
> Wenn du es nicht mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst, Fische ein paar
> Tage zu hältern, warum lässt du die armen Tiere nicht gleich ganz in Ruhe?
> 
> ...


 |good:  Wo ist der DANKE-Button???


----------



## bubbka (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Dass ihr kein Problem mit dem Hältern von Fischen habt, haben wir ja alle mittlerweile verstanden, dass der Gesetzgeber das anders sieht versteht  oder wollt ihr ja wohl nicht verstehen. Kommt von eurem Tierquälereitrip runter. Was man mit seinem persönlichen Gewissen vereinbaren kann ist das Eine ( wie gesagt mir EGAL!), was man mit dem Gesetz vereinbaren kann das Andere. Manchen gehört der "Lappen" abgenommen.
Auch wenn der kleine Mann es gerne anders sieht, hinter Gesetzen stecken ernsthafte Gedanken die man, auch wenn man es PERSÖNLICH anders sieht, zu respektieren hat.

2 Tage Hältern ist wohlgemerkt ja keine kurze Weile mehr.


----------



## bubbka (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

"Rufst du denn den Tierarzt, wenn du z.B. einen zu tief geschluckten Haken entfernen willst? "

In so einem Fall (falls die verletzungsfreie Entfernung offensichtlich ausgeschlossen ist) erst töten, dann Haken entfernen by the way...


----------



## murmeli1965 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Und wenn er untermaßig ist?

Gruß Oldi


----------



## bubbka (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Wie gesagt, wenn es nicht verletzungsfrei geht, ist es leider erforderlich auch untermaßige zu erlösen. Sprich wenn es nach möglichst schonender Entfernung offensichtliche Verletzungen gibt. Gesetzeslage ist auch dahingehend klar.

Ist aber ein anderes Thema


----------



## gründler (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Ich komme gerade wieder vom Reusen setzen und Schwarze Vögel angucken........

Aal läuft,Reusen sind schon gut voll.


Die gefangen Aale von letzter Nacht schwimmen jetzt erstmal paar tage aus in einem Plastikkübel 1x1m.



Manche hier sollten sich nen anderes Hobby suchen,ich empfehle da gern Reiten gehen,oder sich gleich als Petra Opfer erkenntlich geben.


Und dann möchte ich gern mal die TSG Gesetze für BF's und Landwirte...... sehen,da die ja angeblich mehr Spielraum haben,würde mich das als betroffener sehr inter.wo ich da mehr Spielraum im TSG habe.

Manche hier labbern echt nur Sch.........


Bin wieder raus,sägt ihr nur weiter an eurem Ast wo ihr drauf hockt.

#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



bubbka schrieb:


> Ignorante Fatzken.
> 
> Das werde ich mal geflissentlich ignorieren....
> 
> ...



Die Kürze des Hälterns steht in einem direkten Zusammenhang zu der Länge des Angelausflugs. Und zwei Tage sind meistens viel zu kurz!


----------



## gründler (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



bubbka schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn es nicht verletzungsfrei geht, ist es leider erforderlich auch untermaßige zu erlösen.


 

Machst du das hier in meinen Zuständigkeitsbereich bist du fällig und gibst deine Pappe ab.

Haken/Vorfach kurz vor Haken abschneiden und dann Tot oder lebendig zurück,und nix erlösen.


----------



## bubbka (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

LFischVO NRW: !!!!!!
1) Die in den §§ 1 bis 3 genannten Arten sind, wenn sie während der Schonzeiten oder vor Erreichen der Mindestmaße lebend dem Wasser entnommen werden, unverzüglich mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt ins Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen. Muss mit ihrem Eingehen gerechnet werden, sind sie zu töten und unverzüglich zu vergraben, sofern am Fanggewässer eine anderweitige Beseitigung nicht vorgeschrieben ist. Ihre Verwertung ist auch dann verboten, wenn sie tot angelandet werden.

Falls du in NRW unterwegs bist, besuch mal eine Schulung...


----------



## gründler (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Kannst Du in NRW machen wie Du willst,in anderen BL gibt es andere Regeln.

Und die heißt zb. zurücksetzen egal was Du davon hälst,egal wie doll er blutet...usw.


Fertig.


Schulung????

Der wahr jut,kannst Du bei mir besuchen is richtig.

Und jetzt quatsch mich hier net voll,ich und andere Altmember hier haben in all diesen AB Jahren schon ganz andere kommen und gehen sehen.


----------



## bubbka (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

§ 5 Verordnung über die Fischerei in Binnengewässern Niedersachsen
(1) Werden Fische oder Krebse, deren Fang verboten ist, lebend gefangen, so hat der Fischer sie unverzüglich wieder einzusetzen; werden sie beim Fang getötet oder sind sie nicht mehr lebensfähig, so hat er sie unverzüglich unschädlich zu beseitigen.

Will ja nicht klug*******n, aber auch in NS (dein Gebiet? )gilt das.


----------



## Klinke (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Ich muss echt schmunzeln...Ich seh teilweise Leute die halten sich 20-30cm große Fische in nem 60cm Aquarium im Wohnzimmer. Da schert sich keine Sau drum und das ist erlaubt. Aber wenn ein Angler mal paar Aale für 2 Tage hältert schreien alle auf und brüskieren sich ohne Ende. Aufm Meer werden tonnenweise Fische dem Atemtod preis gegeben, verrecken in Netzen und werden auch tot als Abfall über Bord gespült. Interessiert auch keine Sau. Hauptsache der verwertbare Rotz liegt im Supermarkt im Kühlfach. Aber Karl-Heinz der böse böse Angler der "quält" ja die armen armen Fische weil er sie nicht sofort vom "Leiden" erlöst. Ich weiß manchmal nicht mehr wo wir hier sind und wo das alles Enden soll...


----------



## daci7 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



bubbka schrieb:


> Auch wenn der kleine Mann es gerne anders sieht, hinter Gesetzen stecken ernsthafte Gedanken die man, auch wenn man es PERSÖNLICH anders sieht, zu respektieren hat.





gründler schrieb:


> Kannst Du in NRW machen wie Du willst,in anderen BL gibt es andere Regeln.



Komisch - dann haben sich anscheinend wirklich unterschiedliche  Leute unterschiedliche "ernsthafte" (?!) Gedanken gemacht ... wie soll man da nun mit  umgehen?
Möglicherweise ist es ja sogar angebracht in manchen Fällen sein eigenes Hirn zu bemühen...

@Te: wenn es für dich ok ist - hälter die Fische. Setzkescher wäre am geeignetsten, danach kommt eine kühle Wanne mit feuchtem Gras/Moos oder frischem Wasser. Wenn es nicht gesetzeskonform ist musst du (und nur du) damit leben (können/wollen) und somit abwiegen.


----------



## gründler (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



bubbka schrieb:


> § 5 Verordnung über die Fischerei in Binnengewässern Niedersachsen
> (1) Werden Fische oder Krebse, deren Fang verboten ist, lebend gefangen, so hat der Fischer sie unverzüglich wieder einzusetzen; werden sie beim Fang getötet oder sind sie nicht mehr lebensfähig, so hat er sie unverzüglich unschädlich zu beseitigen.
> 
> Will ja nicht klug*******n, aber auch in NS (dein Gebiet? )gilt das.


 

Du hast recht ich und ich bin blöd,ok????

Bin hier wieder raus,such dir andere Spielkollegen.

Erlaubniskarte ist fakt,und da steht zurück egal wie.
.........


----------



## angler1996 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

bubka 
ist der AAlfang in NDS verboten?
Gruß A.


----------



## bubbka (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Nene, das ganze vorherhige Gezanke um die untermaßigen Fische die zu tief schlucken war offtopic


----------



## Sharpo (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



bubbka schrieb:


> LFischVO NRW: !!!!!!
> 1) Die in den §§ 1 bis 3 genannten Arten sind, wenn sie während der Schonzeiten oder vor Erreichen der Mindestmaße lebend dem Wasser entnommen werden, unverzüglich mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt ins Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen. Muss mit ihrem Eingehen gerechnet werden, sind sie zu töten und unverzüglich zu vergraben, sofern am Fanggewässer eine anderweitige Beseitigung nicht vorgeschrieben ist. Ihre Verwertung ist auch dann verboten, wenn sie tot angelandet werden.
> 
> Falls du in NRW unterwegs bist, besuch mal eine Schulung...






Bevor es soweit kommt und ich einen Haken tief aus dem Schlund eines Fisches entferne, wird die Schnur kurz vor dem Haken abgeschnitten.
Die überlebens Chance des Fisches mit Haken im Maul ist um einiges grösser als den Haken herauszuprimeln.

Und als erfahrener Angler kann ich sehr wohl beurteilen ob ich den Haken heraus bekomme oder nicht.
Anfänger mögen da sicherlich erst herum operieren....    und dann nen toten Fisch in der Hand halten.

Ansonsten...andere Länder, andere Regeln.


----------



## x2it (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Das stimmt obwohl n Aal ja schon recht zäh ist


----------



## Syntac (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

man man, also manchen wurde die absolute Obrigkeitshörigkeit wohl schon in der Wiege eingetrichtert und im Gegenzug der gesunde Menschenverstand und Fähigkeit zu eigenständigen Entscheidungen genommen. 
Langsam befürchte ich, der Wunsch der Masse reglementiert zu werden ist höher als die Reglementierungswut Einzelner... dachte immer, das ist anders rum...


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Syntac schrieb:


> Langsam befürchte ich, der Wunsch der Masse reglementiert zu werden ist höher als die Reglementierungswut Einzelner... dachte immer, das ist anders rum...



Manche gehen eben nur mit Gesetzestext aus dem Haus. Können sie auch gerne machen, aber das sie hier im Aale Hältern Thread nerven ist natürlich für das AB unschön.

Die Posts von Taxidermist bringen das auf den Punkt und der User, der die großen Fische in kleinen Aquarien anspricht ebenfalls.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Moin,

Aale im Wassereimer zu hältern ist riskant - die sind schneller über Nacht erstickt, als man denkt.

Es muss regelm. frisches Wasser nachgefüllt werden - erstrecht im Sommer.

Eine Lösung wäre  eine batteriebetriebene Sauerstoffpumpe.

Großer Eimer, kleine Aussparung im festverschlossenen Deckel für den Plastikschlauch der Pumpe und gut ist. Das Ganze in den Schatten und ggf. noch nasse Handtücher drüberlegen.

Setzkescher (aus Nylon) macht man einmal- bis man merkt, wie extrem gut diese Fische stiften gehen können.

Da sind kleine Löcher schon zuviel, die Aale "buddeln" sich da richtig rein und sind wech...

Ich würde mir eine große Styroporbox besorgen, diese mit gefrorenen 1,5l. Pet Flaschen füllen ( ordentlich voll und zusätzl. mit Alufolie umwickeln ) und dann die gefangenen Aale sofort töten , ausnehmen und in der Box lagern.

Box in den Kofferraum des im Schatten geparkten Autos stellen - dann gibt es auch keine Probleme mit dem Aufseher mehr.

Davon ab : es soll doch ohnehin zu Zweit geangelt werden ; dann kann der Angelfreund  bestätigen, wieviele Aale wann entnommen wurden.
Zu den Horror-Szenarien : Aufseher sind auch Menschen und die Petra - Spione schlafen zur besten Aalzeit schon in ihren -von glücklichen Gänsen gezupften- Daunenkissen |supergri

Ich weis ja nicht, aber irgendwie wird das hier zu sehr dramatisiert...

R.S.


----------



## Aalfighter (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Hahaha ich geh kaputt...
Wenn ich vom angeln nach Hause komme bin ich völlig entspannt, was daran liegt das ich beim angeln ein Stück Freiheit genieße von der es sonst nicht mehr viel gibt...
Wenn ich mir vorstelle wie andere hier anscheinend ständig den Himmel nach Petra Drohnen zu untersuchen und bei jedem knacken hinter mir eine komplettkontrolle zu erwarten... Oh man das ist keine Erholung!

Zum Te.
Lass dich nicht zu sehr von den Gesetzen stressen, ich fand da war schon einiges dabei was dir hilft.
Direkt mit tischräucherofen zubereiten halte ich für das beste.
Alternativ ist ein guter setzjescher auch immer gut. Der kann ja auch so liegen das so ein Gesetzesfanatiker den nicht findet.
Bei kürzeren ansitzen langt auch Eis in ner Kühlbox, hat man doch eh dabei wenn man so n Tagesausflug macht.
Viel Spaß wünscht frank


----------



## x2it (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Die krabbeln doch auch manche Stücke über Land, können die nicht also auch einfach bisschen Luft schnappen? |bigeyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



gründler schrieb:


> Machst du das hier in meinen Zuständigkeitsbereich bist du fällig und gibst deine Pappe ab.
> 
> Haken/Vorfach kurz vor Haken abschneiden und dann Tot oder lebendig zurück,und nix erlösen.



Mit der Anweisung an einen Angler, einen nicht lebensfähigen bzw. toten Fisch ins Wasser zurückzusetzen würdest Du Dich *in allen Bundesländern* doppelt strafbar machen und hättest jede Menge Ärger am Hals:

Erstens wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, was das Töten nicht mehr lebensfähiger Fische implizit vorschreibt, zweitens wegen des Einbringens toter Tiere in die Natur, was auch in allen Bundesländern verboten ist (außer als Köderfisch etc.).

Unabhängig davon, was der User bubbka sonst hier so von sich gibt: In diesem Punkt ist das Recht auf seiner Seite.


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Dann schau dir mal die KüFo SH §2.3 an...


----------



## gründler (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mit der Anweisung an einen Angler, einen nicht lebensfähigen bzw. toten Fisch ins Wasser zurückzusetzen würdest Du Dich *in allen Bundesländern* doppelt strafbar machen und hättest jede Menge Ärger am Hals:
> 
> Erstens wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, was das Töten nicht mehr lebensfähiger Fische implizit vorschreibt, zweitens wegen des Einbringens toter Tiere in die Natur, was auch in allen Bundesländern verboten ist (außer als Köderfisch etc.).
> 
> Unabhängig davon, was der User bubbka sonst hier so von sich gibt: In diesem Punkt ist das Recht auf seiner Seite.


 

Erlaubnisskarte sagt= Untermassig zurück.... aneignen oder inne büsche.... verboten....muß zurück ins Wasser... = wird schon so richtig sein.


Nun bin ich aber wirklich raus könnt euch das ""zerpflücken"" sparen.

Danke.


Ach ja als Jäger darf ich sehr wohl tote Stücke in meinem Revier begraben (zb.Fallwild),kann also nicht Verboten sein. 
|wavey:


----------



## Purist (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich versehe das Gezaudere nicht, warum geht ihr überhaupt angeln,wenn ihr das mit eurem Gewissen nicht auf die Reihe kriegt,einem Fisch auch mal Ungemach zu bereiten?



Das Ungemach nimmt jeder in kauf, der ein Tier zum Verzehr fangen will. Das heisst aber nicht, dass ich ein Tier als etwas anderes ansehe wie ein Nahrungsmittel, was zu dem Zweck schnellstmöglich erlöst gehört. 

Unnötige Hälterei ist ähnlich wie C&R für Poserfotos, beides wurde auch hier vor Jahren im Einklang betrieben: Ab in Karpfensack, morgen früh, bei Tageslicht, sind die Fotos schließlich besser als nachts mit Blitz. 

Aber nochmals, weils sich hier derart viele als "am Wasser mache ich mit Fischen, was mir passt und meiner Birne logisch erscheint" offenbart haben: Es gibt klare gesetzliche Regelungen, ob ihr die aus Besserwissertum, spät-juvenilem Widerstand gegen Staat und das System, Bequemlichkeit oder Faulheit nicht befolgt, ist euer Bier. 
Das gilt aber nicht mehr, wenn ihr in Internetforen auch noch Leute zu diesen "Heldentaten" anstiftet, in dem ihr sie, in welcher Form auch immer, bagatellisiert.

Mögen wachsame Augen die Sache verfolgen, genauso wie Schwarz- oder Reißangler. Gegen die habt ihr doch hoffentlich etwas, oder doch nicht? |kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

@Purist



> Das Ungemach nimmt jeder in kauf, der ein Tier zum Verzehr fangen will.  Das heisst aber nicht, dass ich ein Tier als etwas anderes ansehe wie  ein Nahrungsmittel, was zu dem Zweck* schnellstmöglich erlöst gehört.*



Das ist Ansichtssache,"schnellstmöglich" kann eben auch nach dem WE am Wasser sein, wenn dann in Folge Kühlmöglichkeit gegeben ist!



> Aber nochmals, weils sich hier derart viele als "am Wasser mache ich mit  Fischen, was mir passt und meiner Birne logisch erscheint" offenbart  haben: Es gibt klare gesetzliche Regelungen, ob ihr die aus  Besserwissertum, spät-juvenilem Widerstand gegen Staat und das System,  Bequemlichkeit oder Faulheit nicht befolgt, ist euer Bier.



Von dem Quatsch fühle ich mich jedenfalls nicht angesprochen,obwohl du mich Eingangs zitierst!
Wenn ich vom Fischhältern auch über ein gesamtes Wochenende spreche,dann ist dieses zumindest in BW rechtlich abgesegnet!

Zitat Fischereigesetz BW:http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Merkblatt Setzkescher.pdf



> Der vernünftige Grund für die Hälterung von Fischen
> ist dann gegeben, *wenn der Fischfang zur Ernährung *von
> Mensch oder Tier oder zur Hege und Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer erfolgt und die Lebendhälterung der
> geangelten Fische der Erhaltung oder Verbesserung ihrer Fleischqualität dient (Tierschutzbericht 2003). Die
> ...



Und wenn ich mein Angeln erst nach drei Tagen beende,so ist nirgendwo vermerkt, dass ich nach einem Tag die Session beenden muss!
Und wie lang die notwendige Dauer ist,entscheide ich im Einzelfall selber und brauche dazu keine tierrechtlich bewanderten Aufpasser!
Mir geht die einseitige Moralapostelei ziemlich auf die Nüsse und ich frage mich zum wiederholten mal, warum geht ihr überhaupt Angeln,
wenn das Leib und Wohl der lieben Fische anscheinend euer höchstes Gut ist?
Bei Petra sind solche Geisteshaltungen doch höchst willkommen!



> Das gilt aber nicht mehr, wenn ihr in Internetforen auch noch Leute zu  diesen "Heldentaten" anstiftet, in dem ihr sie, in welcher Form auch  immer, bagatellisiert.



Da stellt sich die Frage, wer denn hier sein edles ethisches Denken für eine Heldentat hält und in Internetforen Mitstreiter für seine verkorkste
Weltanschauung sucht?

Noch mal zum Schluss, ich möchte hier nicht zur Tierquälerei aufrufen 
(so wird das wohl empfunden?),sondern nur (legal!) ein paar Fische übers Wochenende hältern und verstehe wirklich die Bedenkenträger nicht?
Vor allem deren Doppelmoral nicht, dann in aller Konsequenz das Angeln gleich ganz sein zu lassen, um auch  keinem armen Fischlein eine Flosse zu krümmen!

Jürgen


----------



## Toto1980 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Na lustig is es ja hier....
Mal ne Frage am Rande is zwar Offtopic, aber wer von  euch nutz den Köderfisch und Köderfischeimer zum Hältern????|bigeyes


----------



## Gondoschir (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
http://www.express.de/panorama/klin...kt-sich-aal-in-po---not-op,2192,22343208.html


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Das ist aber nicht erlaubt den Aal Rektal zu hältern! Bei Fanglimits darf der Fang schliesslich nicht versteckt werden und muss für den Kontrolleur einsehbar sein.

Die wenigsten Kontrolleure sind Proktologen!


----------



## Gondoschir (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht erlaubt den Aal Rektal zu hältern!



Wo steht das? :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Ergibt sich aus dem nachfolgenden Satz meines Postings. :g


----------



## Gondoschir (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Dann tausche ich den Aaltöter gegen ein Spekulum. Dann ist der Fang "einsehbar"...
Wird schon passen... :m


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Hm, und es wäre sogar genug Platz um den neusseländischen Langflossenaal zu hältern...

Aber da wird jeder Angler beten, *keinen* zweiten von zu fangen. |bigeyes


----------



## bubbka (20. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Mein nun wirklich letzter und hoffentlich versöhnlicher "Trollpost" (versprochen!) Taxidermist: Setzkescher(darauf bezieht sich dein Auszug im letzten Post), den ich auch als "obrigkeitshörig- und gesetzestreuer" Bürger als Alternative ersichtlich abgesegnet habe  und Tonne sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe.

Und all der Streit bezog sich doch, abgesehen von dem Ausflug ins Thema unermaßige Fische, auf das Hältern in der Tonne.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

@bubbka,ich habe weiter vorne im Thread zwar eine gängige Methode der
Gastronomie beschrieben (Aale auf Eis), ansonsten habe ich nichts zur Hälterung in einer Tonne gesagt, obwohl ich diese auch nicht für bedenklich halte, solange eventuell Wasserwechsel gemacht wird und Sauerstoffversorgung gewährleistet ist. Bei Sauerstoffversorgung meine ich nicht diese billigen Batteriebetriebenen Blubbergeräte welche man für kleinere Köfibehältnisse verwendet! Da gibt es proffesionelle z.B. über die
Autobatterie betriebene Sauerstoffmembranpumpen!
So dies zur Tonnenhälterung!
Die Hälterung im Setzkescher würde ich immer vorziehen und bei uns in BW ist dies auch möglich, soweit nichts anderes im Schein vermerkt ist.
Diese (kleine) Freiheit nehme ich dankend an, um Fische über ein Wochenende zu bringen und ohne dabei das Gefühl zu haben, diesen unnötige Qualen zuzufügen, so wie das hier einige sehen!
Leider ist aber in BW gerade der Aal kein Kandidat mehr für den Setzkescher, weil bis zunächst mal bis 2015 ganzjährig geschont!
Übrigends sollte man wie schon weiter vorn jemand schrieb, Aale nur in einen guten und engmaschigen Setzkescher setzen, weil die echte Ausbruchskünstler sind!

Jürgen


----------



## Wollebre (21. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*

Gewerblich werden jährlich hunderte Tonnen lebender Aale weltweit per per Luftfracht um den Globus geflogen. Das in Plastiktüten die in gewachste Kartons stecken. Alles ohne Wasser und Eis. Früher beruflich bei der Empfangsbeschau nie erlebt das die Aale das nicht überlebt hatten.  Auch kommen tonnenweise lebende Aale für die Räuchereien in Tankwagen nach D.  
Was in D an schwachsinnige Gesetze/Verordnungen abgehen haben mich schon lange veranlaßt das Angeln hier einzustellen, und fahre/fliege nur noch ins Ausland.


----------



## fordfan1 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Aale übers Wochenende hältern*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Was in D an schwachsinnige Gesetze/Verordnungen abgehen haben mich schon lange veranlaßt das Angeln hier einzustellen, und fahre/fliege nur noch ins Ausland.



Einer der wenigen guten Sätze in diesem Fred die ich auch mal unkommentiert stehen lasse.

Mfg.


----------

